# التحويل بين وحدات القياس



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

برنامج للتحويل بين الوحدات 
هذا البرنامج للتحويل بين الوحدات
يعتبر من أفضل البرامج وهو مجاني
ويمكن الحصول عليه من موقع








ESBUnitConv™ v5.2 - 814 kb - 18 April 2006 - ESBUnitConv is a Free User-friendly Windows Utility to easily convert between units of measurement. Includes Units for Temperature, Distance, Mass, Area, Volume, Pressure, Velocity, Acceleration, Force, Energy, Power, Fuel Consumption, Flow, Torque, Angles, Luminous Intensity, Illumination, Time & Radioactivity. 

Now covers 510 Units in 20 different measurement categories. 

Works on Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows Millennium, Windows NT4, Windows 2000, Windows XP and Windows 2003


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

منقول
يعتبر التحويل بين مختلف وحدات القياس من بين المعوقات التي يواجهها الكثير من الطلبة و الفنيين و المهندسين الصناعيين. و قد يستغرب أحدنا إذا علم أن ما فجر المكوك الأمريكي في 1999 الذي كلف وكالة النازا ملايين الدولارات كان خطأ بسيطا في عملية التحويل بين وحدتين من النظام الدولي والنظام البريطاني (المرجع: (http://library.thinkquest.org/J002831/MCO.htm)). لهذا فنعتقد أنه واجب على كل واحد يتعامل بشكل أو بآخر مع قياس المعاملات الفيزيائية أن يكون ملما بقدر معقول من مختلف الوحدات المستعملة لقياس معامل ما.

لدي قناعة بأن الكل مقتنع بحساسية و أهمية هذا الموضوع لهذا فنرحب بتدخلاتكم و ملاحظاتكم و أسئلتكم في الموضوع.

كبداية أقترح على الإخوان الكرام هذين الموقعين على الشبكة يمكن أن نستعملهم للتحويل بين مختلف وحدات القياس الصناعية.
http://www.slcc.edu/schools/hum_sci/...s/convert.html
www.sciencemadesimple.com/conversions.html


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

برنامج اخر مجاني للتحويل بين الوحدات
موجود بالمرفقات


----------

